# Doctor who mocked vaccine critics, dies within days of getting the jab.



## John cycling (Jun 2, 2021)

Doctor who mocked critics of the vaccine jab, dies within days of getting it.


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2021)

That's really sad. ^  Whatever side of the issue you subscribe to, you can't be smug. You just can't.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Doctor who mocked critics of the vaccine jab, dies within days of getting it.


Fake news... the DR did die ( not a few days.. but almost 3 weeks after the vaccination).. and then because he'd already had a heart attack , and other issues...

Here is the real story in Polish...

https://fakehunter.pap.pl/raport/06511979-4956-413f-b62f-b584691110ca

..and here I've translated it...via google translate

_In the reported article, we can read that dr. Rogiewicz died a few days after vaccination. The author suggests that, although a different cause of death was given, it was due to the vaccine. It's not true.

Witold Rogiewicz, a gynaecologist, was known to promote vaccination. He posted a video of his vaccination online, encouraging people to follow in his footsteps and mocking anti-vaccines.
- If you want to contact Bill Gates, it is possible through me. I can also lend you a 5G network from my body - he said on the video.

When information about his death appeared, anti-vaccineists immediately began to link this fact to his vaccination.

Dr. Rogiewicz took the second dose of the vaccine on January 26, and died on February 15, 2021. So not a few days, as the author wrote, but almost three weeks after vaccination.

His daughter, Małgorzata Rogiewicz, is also opposed to linking Rogiewicz's death with vaccination. For natemat.pl she said:
- Dad has been suffering from heart disease for a long time. About 15 years ago he had a heart attack, he also had other diseases: diabetes, high blood pressure. He had felt worse for some time. He also had atrial fibrillation. On Monday, my dad probably had a second heart attack. 


He also had pulmonary edema and heart failure. The death certificate reads: "sudden cardiac arrest".
She also added that her father felt very well after the vaccination: - He did not even have a temperature that could be present. Please do not combine my dad's death with the second dose of the vaccine - she emphasized._


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank you for setting the record straight, @hollydolly.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

Of course, everybody who gets the vaccine will eventually die.  So will everybody who does not get the vaccine.

Unless there is an obvious cause and effect link, why is this even newsworthy?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Of course, everybody who gets the vaccine will eventually die.  So will everybody who does not get the vaccine.
> 
> Unless there is an obvious cause and effect link, why is this even newsworthy?


It's not.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 3, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Of course, everybody who gets the vaccine will eventually die.  So will everybody who does not get the vaccine.
> 
> Unless there is an obvious cause and effect link, why is this even newsworthy?


Who are you or anyone else to judge what is or isn't news worthy?


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jun 3, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Who are you or anyone else to judge what is or isn't news worthy?


I believe that's what editors get paid to do...just sayin.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

OK, Becky, you're right. The fact that everybody will someday die is definitel a newsworthy bit of breaking news, as Wolf Blitzer would put it.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 4, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Who are you or anyone else to judge what is or isn't news worthy?



Apparently you think you are, since you post every article you see that has someone who mocks the virus or takes the vaccine, then keels over in the next couple days.  I wonder how your news sources manage to find otherwise obscure people who  are on record as doing so. Seems suspiciously convenient to me.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 4, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Apparently you think you are, since you post every article you see that has someone who mocks the virus or takes the vaccine, then keels over in the next couple days.  I wonder how your news sources manage to find otherwise obscure people who  are on record as doing so. Seems suspiciously convenient to me.


----------

